# Michael Horton to speak on the Gospel in Temecula, CA on Jan 27, 2009



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2009)

Event | Providence Church, Temecula, CA

I just put this Event Page together for Pastor Pirschel at the OPC in Temecula. If you're in the area, you might want to go to this event.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 2, 2009)

This sucks. I really wish I could go but I have school that day.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2009)

Reminder that this event occurs this evening in Temecula.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2009)

I live in the wrong country, that is all there is to it


----------



## BJClark (Jan 27, 2009)

I will have to pass this info along to two of my cousins who live out that way..maybe the Lord would incline their hearts to go..


----------

